# Biketreff beim Pedalist



## Kettwiesel (21. Oktober 2010)

Biketreff 2010-11

Auch in der dunklen Jahreszeit darf draußen gefahren werden. In Zusammenarbeit mit Christoph Becker von Pedalist  Der Fahrradmeister fahren wir jeden Samstag auf festen Wegen entweder in Richtung Gonsenheimer Wald, Laubenheimer Ried oder zum Ober- Olmer Wald. Das Angebot richtet sich an fortgeschrittene MTBler und Crossfahrer. 
Es wird aufgrund der Jahreszeit zügig und ohne Pausen gefahren.  Im Anschluss gibt es noch einen kurzen Einkehrschwung bei Christoph im Laden. Dort könnt ihr auch Eure trockenen Wechselsachen lagern. 

See you up the road Gwenda und Harald

Zeit: Samstag, 13.00  ca. 15.00 Uhr (120 min)

Treffpunkt: Pedalist  Der Fahrradmeister 
 Adam Karrillon Straße 44 - 55118 Mainz
06131- 5534260

Anfahrt: http://www.pedalist.de/anfahrt.html 

Guides: Harald Friedrich (MTB-Club Beinart), Gwenda Rüsing (Moooove Racing Team)

Infos unter: [email protected] gwenda-ruesing.de

Anmeldung:  einfach vorbeikommen

Beginn: *Samstag 13.11.2010*; Absage der Veranstaltung bis 12.00 Uhr im MTB-Forum. Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden.

Teilnehmer: Das Angebot richtet sich an fortgeschrittene MTBler und Crossfahrer. 

Es wird aufgrund der Jahreszeit zügig und ohne Pausen gefahren. Tempolevel  III -  Techniklevel  I (bei Schnee und Eis entsprechend höher)

Teilnehmerlimit: zunächst mal keines

Kosten: keine

Ausrüstung: MTB oder Crosser; Helmpflicht;  Ansonsten gilt: Es gibt nicht kalt und nass, sondern nur falsch angezogen; eventuell Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt


----------



## Kettwiesel (7. November 2010)

Bezüglich des Tempolevels gab es einige Missverständnisse und Rückfragen:

"Zügig und ohne Pausen" ist nicht zu verstehen als "Tempobolzen ohne Rücksicht auf sich und andere". Deshalb hier noch eine Erläuterung: Es geht darum, dass wir versuchen ein (Grundlagen)Tempo zu finden, bei dem man weder friert noch nach 5 Minuten im Schweiß steht. Wir fahren dabei eher flach mit nur kurzen Anstiegen. Jedoch richtet sich das Angebot nicht an Anfänger und Fotostopp-Fans. Im Anschluss wartet bei Christof im Laden heißer Tee/ Kaffee/ Glühwein oder auch ein Kaltgetränk auf uns.
Also , wer Lust hat: Nächsten Samstag geht es los; außer wenn es regnet, dann erfolgt bis 12.00 Uhr eine Absage im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (22. November 2010)

*Am nächsten Samstag,  27.11.2010 entfällt der Biketreff.*

Am Samstag, den 4.12.2010 starten wir zur gewohnten Zeit nicht bei Christoph (der wärmt sich zu dieser Zeit in Lanzarote auf ), sondern beim Fitness First Class. Dort könnt ihr auch Eure Sachen lagern.

*Anfahrt hier:* 

http://www.fitness-first-class.de/html/anfahrt.html


----------



## Kettwiesel (25. Dezember 2010)

Am Samstag, den 25.12.2010 sowie am Samstag, den 01.01.2011 entfällt aus gegebenen Anlässen der Biketreff. 

Wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr. Bis dahin Frohe Weihnachten!

Gruß Harald


----------



## piratenbraut (22. Januar 2011)

Das war eine super Tour heute, so viele neue Trails habe ich schon lange nicht mehr kennen gelernt, vielen Dank!

Doro


----------



## Kettwiesel (22. Januar 2011)

Hi, freuen uns , dass es Dir gefallen hat. Vielleicht bis nächste Woche, im GOWa gibt's (erstaunlicherweise) noch mehr...

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## piratenbraut (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Harald,

leider klappt ich es wohl diesen Samstag nicht bei mir! Aber am 12.02. dann wieder!

Gruß Doro


----------



## Kettwiesel (28. Februar 2011)

Der Frühling naht....


... und somit ist`s auch schon vorbei mit unserem Biketreff. Entgegen aller Erwartungen nach dem Wintereinbruch mit viel Schnee schon im Dezember haben wir es geschafft jede geplante Tour mit Fahrzeiten von zwei bis drei Stunden trocken durchzuführen.

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer - auch wenn wir nicht so viele waren, hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch durchs "Trailparadies Rheinhessen" zu radeln - und natürlich an Christoph, der immer bereit war kleine Reparaturen durchzuführen oder Getränke aufzufüllen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns im nächsten Winter

Gruß Gwenda und Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (3. November 2011)

*Start des Biketreffs beim Pedalist am kommenden Samstag mit neuer Startzeit
*


Zeit: Samstag, 12.00  ca. 14.00 Uhr (ca. 120 min); bei "Bedarf" und entsprechendem Wetter auch mal länger

Treffpunkt: Pedalist  Der Fahrradmeister 
Adam Karrillon Straße 44 - 55118 Mainz
 06131- 5534260

Anfahrt: http://www.pedalist.de/anfahrt.html 

Guides: Harald Friedrich (MTB-Club Beinhart), Gwenda Rüsing (Moooove Racing Team)

Infos unter: [email protected]

Anmeldung: einfach vorbeikommen

Beginn: *Samstag 05.11.2011*; Absage der Veranstaltung bis 11.00 Uhr im MTB-Forum. Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet, wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden.

Teilnehmer: Das Angebot richtet sich an fortgeschrittene MTBler und Crossfahrer. 

 Tempo: II zügig und ohne "Photostopps" ;  Techniklevel I/II(bei Schnee und Eis entsprechend höher)

Teilnehmerlimit: keines

Kosten: keine

Ausrüstung: MTB oder Crosser; Helmpflicht

*Hinweis:* Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr, das heißt, die Guides haften nicht für Schäden, die aus Fahrfehlern oder Materialfehlern entstehen.


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. November 2011)

Leider muss der Biketreff am kommenden Samstag, den 19.11.2011 entfallen. 

Wir sehen uns dann bei hoffentlich weiterhin gutem Wetter am 26.11.2011 zu gewohnter Zeit.

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## Kettwiesel (25. November 2011)

Wetter.de für morgen:7 Grad und trocken. Also dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (14. Dezember 2011)

Biketreff am nächsten Samstag, den 17.12.2012 fällt leider aus privaten Gründen aus. Alternativ bieten wir den Sonntag, den 18.12.2012 an. Treff: 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz am Fahrrad Franz. Je nach Wetterlage geht's dann in den Taunus (Goethestein, Platte, Neroberg - ca. 3 Stunden) oder in den GoWa- Bismarckturm - ca. 2,5 Stunden).

Selbstverständlich versuchen wir den Winter "durchzufahren": 24.12. und 31.12. finden statt, wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Startort wird allerdings nicht bei Christoph am Laden sein. Bitte beachtet die Posts in diesem Thread.

Gruß Harald


----------



## stephanmainz (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute. 
Hier die gefahrenen Strecken der letzten Wochen Screenshots. 
Nur die vergangene Woche fehlt 



Bis Sonntag!
Stephan


----------



## piratenbraut (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie? Bike: Hardtail: Trek 6000 / Modell 2012? Hast du dir ein Rad gekauft???
Danke für die Screenshots!

Doro (ich kann Sonntag nicht dabei sein, deshalb guided Harald "meine" Tour)


----------



## stephanmainz (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi  hier die Strecken von gestern und letzter Woche. (Danke dafür Gwenda!)
Die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Bike war super. Sieht man mal vom Regen zu Beginn ab.

Bis Samstag, Stephan


----------



## Kettwiesel (23. Dezember 2011)

Liebe winterharten MTBler,

da die Wetteraussichten für morgen *(24.12.2011)* gar nicht schlecht sind schaffen wir Platz für die Weihnachtsgans und starten unsere Tour um

*12.00 Uhr *an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle, Kapellenstraße  Ende: ca. 14.00 Uhr

im Gonsenheimer Wald mit vielen schönen Trails. Auch für die vielfachen Mitfahrer wird es die ein oder andere trailige Weihnachtsüberraschung geben. Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit!

Alternativ könnt Ihr auch um 11.30 Uhr ab dem Fahrrad-Franz mit uns auf dem Bike zur Kapelle fahren. 
Bitte für diesen Startpunkt per Mail/PM bis morgen 10.00 Uhr anmelden.

Allen die morgen nicht mitfahren wollen oder können wünschen wir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest

Harald und Gwenda

Google Maps: 

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=214682743395811490739.000482ef3c103ef7f71e1&ll=50.007153,8.198805&spn=0.001296,0.002401&t=h&z=19 


Anfahrt mit dem Auto: Von der A 643 (Ausfahrt Gonsenheim) kommend, rechts auf die Straße "An der Krimm abbiegen". Dann an der nächsten Ampel (den TÜV rechtsliegen lassen) der Straße an der Krimm weiter folgen. Immer weiter an den Hochhäusern vorbei gereade aus - die Straße heißt nun "Am Sportfeld". Am Gonsenheimer Fußballplatz rechts abbiegen auf die Kappellenstraße. Am Ende dieser Sackgasse sind ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten. Die Kapelle befindet sich hinter einer Schranke im Wald.


----------



## stephanmainz (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich starte mit euch um 11:30 am Fahrrad Franz!
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephanmainz (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, wo treffen wir uns morgen am 31.12.?


----------



## Kettwiesel (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Stephan, morgen 11.30 Uhr Fahrrad Franz; 12.00 Uhr 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle. Absage bis 10.00 Uhr hier im Forum


----------



## Kettwiesel (31. Dezember 2011)

Leider müssen wir heute wegen Regens den Biketreff absagen. 

Morgen ab 12.00 Uhr ab Fahrrad franz versuchen wir es erneut .  http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinland-Pfalz/Mainz.htm

Alles Gute an Alle für 2012

Harald und Gwenda


----------



## Kettwiesel (6. Januar 2012)

Auch im Neuen Jahr geht es ab 07.01.2012 wie gewohnt mit unserem Biketreff weiter. Ab Januar 2012 fahren wir für das BlackTusk Racing Team by toMotion. 



 Zeit: Samstag, 12.00  ca. 14.00 Uhr (120 min)
 Treffpunkt: Pedalist  Der Fahrradmeister 
 Adam Karrillon Straße 44 - 55118 Mainz 06131- 5534260
 Anfahrt: http://www.pedalist.de/anfahrt.html 
 Guides: Harald Friedrich, Gwenda Rüsing (Black Tusk Racing by toMotion)
 Infos unter: [email protected]
 Anmeldung:  einfach vorbeikommen
 Beginn: Samstag 07.01.2012; Absage der Veranstaltung bis 11.00 Uhr im MTB-NEWS-Forum. Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden.
 Teilnehmer: Das Angebot richtet sich an fortgeschrittene MTBler und Crossfahrer. 
 Teilnehmerlimit: zunächst mal keines
 Kosten: keine
 Ausrüstung: MTB oder Crosser, Helmpflicht

Hinweis: Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr, das heißt, die Guides haften nicht für Schäden, die aus Fahrfehlern oder Materialfehlern entstehen.

*Über BlackTusk Racing*

Unsere Philosophie: Nicht nur erfolgreich im Wettkampf, sondern auch im Teamgeist. 
Neben unseren Pro und Expert- Fahrern, welche im Weltcup, nationalen und internationalen Meisterschaften sowie in der MTB  Bundesliga starten werden, vereint das Team auch ambitionierte Amateure (Semi) sowie Hobbysportler (Friends), die einfach einmal Rennluft schnuppern wollen und dabei die Infrastruktur eines professionellen MTB  Teams nutzen wollen. 
Während bei Pros und Experts und "Semis"der sportliche Wettkampf im Mittelpunkt steht, steht "Friends" neben sportlichen Erfolgen auch der Spaß am Radsport in seiner ganzen Btreite im Vordergrund. Dazu gehören neben gemeinsamen Ausfahrten, Events wie Fahrtechniktraining oder Trainingslagern natürlich auch gemeinsame Wettkämpfe und Rennen.

Unabhängig davon mit welcher Zielsetzung der MTB-Sport ausgeübt wird, ob als Naturerlebnis mit Freunden oder leistungsorientiert, ist jeder Fahrer willkommen und wird individuell nach seinen Wünschen von den Angeboten profitieren können. Jeder kann Teil des Teams sein und sich auch selber einbringen z.B. als Betreuer bei Marathons oder sogar bei Etappenrennen.

Wenn Du Interesse an unserem Team bekommen hast, wende Dich jederzeit per PM oder die oben angegebene Mailadresse an uns.

Infos ab 01.02.2012 unter: http://www.blacktusk-racing.de


----------



## Kettwiesel (7. Januar 2012)

Absage Biketreff *07.01.2012*

Auch wenn es gerade ein wenig heller aussieht, sagt das Regenradar;" Das wird heut nix" - Also auf dem Indoor - Rad unsere Magdalena anfeuern...

Vielleicht hat Doro morgen mehr Glück..


----------



## stephanmainz (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, einige Schnappschüße findet ihr hier:

http://goo.gl/qxKXL

Stephan


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. Januar 2012)

Stephan - wir haben einen Ruf zu verlieren - Keine Fotostopps


----------



## piratenbraut (15. Januar 2012)

Na ja, Stephan musste dafür ja nicht anhalten. Also war es kein Foto"stopp"


----------



## Kettwiesel (21. Januar 2012)

Trotz momentaner Regenpause ist uns das Wetter zu unsicher

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-5297-16/wetter-mainz.html 

Leider findet heute 21.01.2012 kein Biketreff statt.

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## stephanmainz (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich hab mir gestern einen Platten eingehandelt. Deshalb war ich heut nicht dabei.
Habe gerade gesehen, das Christoph/Der Pedalist in Puncto Kundenzufriedenheit ganz vorne mitmischt ; )

 

http://www.qype.com/deb35/categories/132-fahrraeder-in-mainz?sorting=relevance&layout=narrowmap

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (17. Februar 2012)

Start des Biketreffs morgen (Sa, 18.02.2012) nicht beim PEDALIST, 

sondern Treffpunkt Coface Arena - Am Haasekessel

 Zeit: 12.00 Uhr


----------



## Kettwiesel (21. März 2012)

Zum Abschluss des toMotion- Winterbiketreffs am 31.03.2012 wollen wir eine Fahrtechnik-Runde  anbieten.  

Neben der altbekannten Alten Ziegelei werden wir mit dem alten Steinbruch in Weisenau und dem Volkspark weitere Stationen ansteuern, wo wir Anfänger- und Fortgeschrittenentechniken erproben werden. Es wird jeweils ausreichend Zeit zum Üben sein. 

Anschließend wollen wir Euch zu einer gemütlichen Einkehr in einen gastronomischen Betrieb unseres Vertrauens einladen. 
Treffpunkt: 14.00 Uhr Coface Arena am neuen Haasekessel 
Ende: ca. 17.00 Uhr mit anschließender Einkehr (je nach Wetterlage indoor oder outdoor)

Sonstiges: Helmpflicht; Wir empfehlen Flat-Pedals und Schienbeinprotektoren!
Bitte meldet Euch für diesen Termin unter Angabe Eures Leistungslevels an, damit wir planen können.

Kontakt: [email protected] 

Wir werden uns in folgenden Fahrtechniklevels bewegen.

Anfänger: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s1 
Fortgeschrittene: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## Ruderbock (1. April 2012)

nochmal danke,
hat wirklich Spass gemacht!!!



übrigens: Wer eine schwarze Wind-/Regenjacke vermisst, Größe: klein, S, so dass sie in ne Trikottasche passt...
Bevor die dort liegen bleibt, hab ich sie an mich genommen.
Kann gern abgeholt werden oder zu nem bikeTreff mitgebracht werden...

LG Jens


----------



## Ripman (1. April 2012)

Auch von uns ein herzliches Dankeschön!! War sehr schön.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Kettwiesel (4. Oktober 2012)

*Winter - Biketreff beim Pedalist 2012/13* 

Beginn: 10.11.2012 
Treffpunkt: 12.00  Uhr, Pedalist, Adam Karrillon Str. 44
55118 Mainz oder nach Ansage
Dauer: 120  150 min, November bis März


*NEU in 2012/13 - Anmeldung bis 10.00 Uhr am jeweiligen Veranstaltungstag per Mail an [email protected] oder per Telefon unter: 0171-8354769*

Das Angebot richtet sich an fortgeschrittene MTBler und Crossfahrer. Wir fahren je nach Witterungsverhältnissen feste Wege oder winterfeste Singletrails.  Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem oder verschneitem Boden.

Tempolevel (T3 bis T4),Techniklevel (S1, selten S2)
Konditionslevel (K2 bis K3); individuelle Anpassung in der Gruppe nach gemeinsamer Absprache möglich.

Absage der Veranstaltung bis 11.00 Uhr im MTB-NEWS-Forum, facebook  und per Mail an alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer. 

Teilnehmerlimit: 8 Personen

Ausrüstung: MTB oder Crosser, Helmpflicht

Guides: Harald Friedrich, Gwenda Rüsing (MTB Club Beinhart/ black tusk Racing by toMotion)

*Hinweis: Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr, das heißt, die Guides haften nicht für Schäden, die aus Fahrfehlern oder Materialfehlern entstehen.*


----------



## piratenbraut (4. Oktober 2012)

Juchuu wieder Pedalist Biketreff!

Können wir vereinbaren, wenn ich bis Samstags 10h nicht per Mail oder SMS absage, bin ich dabei? 

Bis bald

Doro


----------



## Kettwiesel (10. November 2012)

Wegen des schlechten Wetters muss der Biketreff heute (Sa, 10.11.2012) leider ausfallen. 

Gruß Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. November 2012)

Schlechte Nachricht: Leider müssen wir auch wegen wichtiger Termine den Biketreff am kommenden Samstag, den 17.11.2012 ausfallen lassen. Der erste Biketreff diesen Jahres findet dann statt am 24.11.2012 bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. Dezember 2012)

Trotz des momentanen Regens hoffen wir auf Bessserung und fahren heute (15.12.2012) ca 2 Stunden ab Pedalist. In den Weihnachtsferien flüchten wir vor der Kälte in den Süden, so dass der nächste Biketreff dann am 05.01.2013 stattfinden wird.

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwenda (2. Februar 2013)

Leider muss der Biketreff heute am 02.02.2013 aufgrund des aktuellen und verhergesagten Regens entfalllen. Wir gehen stattdessen warm duschen... Nächster Treff: 09.02.2013

Gruß Harald und Gwenda


----------



## Kettwiesel (7. Februar 2013)

Da Christoph zu hat treffen wir uns am Samstag um 12.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Locomotion/Ambulantes Rehabilitations- und Gesundheitszentrum, Obere Kreuzstraße 30, 55120 Mainz. Von da sind es nur ein paar Meter bis in den Wald...


----------



## Kettwiesel (26. Februar 2013)

Da wir am Wochenende in München sind, muss der Biketreff am 02.03.13 leider entfallen.

Die letzten Biketrefftermine für diesen Winter dann am 09.03. und 16.03.2013!


----------



## Kettwiesel (12. März 2013)

Biketreff am 16.03.2013 erst um 14.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Locomotion/Ambulantes Rehabilitations- und Gesundheitszentrum, Obere Kreuzstraße 30, 55120 Mainz


----------

